

SJSU Mass Email Failure - bradyk
http://www.kyle-brady.com/2009/08/21/sjsu-mass-email-failure/

======
burke
"I responded to the original, 400-person email in “Reply All” fashion,
saying:"

ARGH.

~~~
bradyk
That was on purpose, designed to produce an "ugh" response.

The more embarrassment, the better.

